

Ask HN: What should I use for my company's blog? - lucaspiller

I'm wondering what I should use for my company's blog. I actually remember reading a good article about this a few months ago but I can find it. I'm not after anything too complicated, but have a few requirements:<p>- Easy to edit by non-technical people (i.e. not Jekyll / Octopress)<p>- Not hosted by us, so when we go down our users can know what is going on<p>- Relatively customisable, so we can brand it at the very least<p>- Something that isn't going to be shutdown (Posterous looks great, but the acquisition is worrying), I don't mind paying to get this guarantee<p>- CNAME support, I want to be able to use http://blog.mycompany.com/
======
antidoh
Your last requirement (CNAME) is the most important part of the answer. As
long as you can do that, your platform choice isn't a nailbiter. Choose and
start writing.

Your blog service should include RSS.

Wordpress is nice in that you have the option of them hosting it for now, then
migrating to self hosted later if you want. Just because it's self hosted
doesn't mean it has to be hosted at the same place that your company is
hosted, so you still don't have to worry about you going down and your blog.

Here's the result of a little searching around ...

A comparison of services. Don't know if the comparison is valid, but you can
just use it as a list. <http://blog-services-review.toptenreviews.com/>

Flickr supports these services, if you care:
<http://www.flickr.com/help/blogging/>

Here's what the top 20 blogs use:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weblog_software>

A long list of blogs. Doesn't say what they use, but you can sometimes find a
"powered by" link on a blog. <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_blogs>

Longer list, same comment. <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Blogs>

------
cnvogel
CNAME support kind of conflicts with "Not hosted by us, so when we go
down...": When your DNS goes down (e.g. you are using your blog to inform your
users about transferring webhosting from one provider to the other) your blog
will also not be reachable.

For this it could be wise to have company-blog.com besides company.com.

------
smartwater
company.com/blog is better than blog.company.com

Google treats incoming links differently when they are pointing to a
subdomain. Incoming links to your main site are more beneficial than incoming
links to a subdomain.

If you are going to put the time and effort into a blog, you mine as well get
the full benefits of it.

------
redspark
Unless your blog is core to your profitability right now, seems like you are
overthinking it.

Don't be held back by indecision. Pick something like Wordpress.org and move
forward!

------
rabidonrails
I use Posterous and love it. We've used WP and Tumblr and I find Posterous the
best by far. However, I don't know how the service will progress after the
twitter acquisition.

------
tnorthcutt
WordPress. Use WP Engine for hosting.

------
mariusandra
How about wordpress.com?

------
nvartolomei
Try tumblr.

~~~
Igal_Zeifman
Sorry, have to disagree... Not "official" enough for company blogging. Great
platform tho, just not for business.

WordPress will do just fine.

------
tdorrance
wordpress is the way to go

------
checkmeout
I usually use Wordpress for self hosted blogs. I find it unbeatable so far.

